# .NET Listener/Events



## KSG9|sebastian (22. Mrz 2006)

Huhu..

bin zu faul mir ein gescheites C#-Forum zu suchen, deshalb hoffe ich mal hier auf Hilfe 

Folgendes Problem:

Ich hab ein Form (System.Windows.Forms.Form). Dieses Form wird von auserhalb gestartet.
Es soll möglich sein, für diese Form eine Art Listener zu registrieren.
Code-Beispiel


```
public void startBlah(){
   MeinForm mf = new MeinForm();
   // show krams u.s.w.
   // wie krieg ich das hin, dass es ein mf.Finish bzw. mf.Cancel gibt ??
   mf.Finish += new EventHandler(this.handleFinish);
   mf.Cancel+= new EventHandler(this.handleCancel);
}
```

In Java ist das ganze kein Problem, aber wie krieg ich es in C# hin ?


----------



## Leroy42 (22. Mrz 2006)

KSG9|sebastian hat gesagt.:
			
		

> mir ein gescheites C#-Forum zu suchen



Solltest du vielleicht doch tun.

Ich behaupte einfach mal so

1) | {x | x _codet in Java_} _geschnitten mit_ {x | x _codet in C#_} | --> 0 + _einPaarZerquetschte_

2) | {x | x _codet in C++_} _geschnitten mit_ {x | x _codet in C#_} | ist wesentlich größer als 1)

Deshalb versuch es doch auch in einem c++ Forum


----------



## Bleiglanz (22. Mrz 2006)

ham die beiden Handler die richtige Signatur?

und wegen der Events schau halt in die MSDN, wie die heissen, was ist überhaupt das Problem?


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (23. Mrz 2006)

Problem ist, dass ist keine Ahnung hatte wie das gehen könnte 
Habs aber mittlerweile rausgefunden 


```
.
.
public delegate void WizardFinishedEventHandler(object sender, WizardEventArgs args);

public virtual void OnWizardFinished(WizardEventArgs e)
        {
			if(wizardFinished != null)
				wizardFinished(this, e);
        }
public void tuwas(){
WizardEventArgs args = new WizardEventArgs(this);
			OnWizardFinished(args);
}
```


----------

